# 1966 Barracuda



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Has anyone lately made available a kit of the 1966 Plymouth Barracuda? It was one of the first cars, if not THE first, with a fastback rear window. I recall one from AMT many years ago, but haven't seen it lately. Has it been repopped ever?

Jeff


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The annual car has never been repoped that I'm aware of, however, you can combine the Hurst Hemi Under Glass model with the chassis from the MPC 69 Barracuda and get what you are looking for. 

Here is my model that I built using that combination: (click the pics to make them bigger)


----------

